# DVD portatil



## emofer1 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hola,

Tengo un DVD portatil con pantalla de 7", me gustaria poner la pantalla separada y ponerla detras del asiento para los viajeros de detras, y el reproductor DVD solo delante para controlarlo yo.

Como se podia separar la pantalla?, como va conectada y con que conector va?.

Gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 31, 2007)

lo mas importante que modelo de dvd es, porque en este fora no somos adivinos


----------



## emofer1 (Mar 31, 2007)

La marca es AITRO y el modelo FCX201S.


----------

